# 3 Month stay in Dubai.



## Besgmacl (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I'm new here so please be kind  and I apologise if I shouldn't of started a new thread. (I will spend the next few days going through old threads on here as well)

So I am being sent to Dubai with work for 3 months. I will be getting a furnished apartment so any ideas where the better areas are? Close to a beach would be good but also the Metro and nightlife etc. 

I will be based in Dubai but travelling all over the Gulf States which I have done regularly but i have never really been in Dubai for any length of time and especially not for pleasure. Is there loads to do? Bars, entertainment, Etc? I will be on my own apart from when/if mates come out to have a free mini holiday apartment. 

Any info would be much appreciated, things like living alone, areas to live, things to see. I am a normal 31yr old lad. Like a drink, my football but also the beach and exercise. I have travelled most of the World so consider myself pretty cultured and hardy but I would be lying if going away for such a length on my own wasn't daunting. 

Thanks again.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Besgmacl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new here so please be kind  and I apologise if I shouldn't of started a new thread. (I will spend the next few days going through old threads on here as well)
> 
> So I am being sent to Dubai with work for 3 months. I will be getting a furnished apartment so any ideas where the better areas are? Close to a beach would be good but also the Metro and nightlife etc.


These threads have loads of great info for serviced/hotel/furnished apartments:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...61527-serviced-apartment-recommendations.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/159542-hotel-apartments.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...3-short-term-rentals-serviced-apartments.html

Some of the recommendations in there include places with easy access to metro, bars and in some cases the beach... 



Besgmacl said:


> I will be based in Dubai but travelling all over the Gulf States which I have done regularly but i have never really been in Dubai for any length of time and especially not for pleasure. Is there loads to do? Bars, entertainment, Etc? I will be on my own apart from when/if mates come out to have a free mini holiday apartment.


Yes ! You'll find plenty of stuff to get into while here. Numerous bars/clubs of all types really (dive/mediocre/sports/glamorous/beach etc..) and outdoor things to do out here. This website is a great place to get all the info about that (apart from the forum of course  ) :

Time Out Dubai - City Guide, Information, Events, Reviews & What's On in the City of Dubai



Besgmacl said:


> Any info would be much appreciated, things like living alone, areas to live, things to see. I am a normal 31yr old lad. Like a drink, my football but also the beach and exercise. I have travelled most of the World so consider myself pretty cultured and hardy but I would be lying if going away for such a length on my own wasn't daunting.
> 
> Thanks again.


Your experiences of other places will help you, imho. Dubai is different though, a world of it's own in quite a few ways; some good, some not so much. Sounds like you'll be fine though . Hope that helps.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Besgmacl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new here so please be kind  and I apologise if I shouldn't of started a new thread. (I will spend the next few days going through old threads on here as well)
> 
> ...


Hi a few questions then I may be able give you more a detailed answer:

- where is your office?
- will you be driving out here?
- expected time you want to commute to work i.e. do you want 5 mins or 50?


----------



## Besgmacl (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the help. 

I actually won't have an office, I will be travelling a lot around the UAE but also the other Gulf countries but my apartment will be where I spend a bit of time and of course my days off. I will probably have a hire car now and again for trips within driving distance so regarding a commute from my place its not really an issue, I would just rather be close to a lot of amenities really.


----------



## Nedim (Jul 17, 2013)

I envy you so bad Besgmacl


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Besgmacl said:


> Thanks guys, I really appreciate the help.
> 
> I actually won't have an office, I will be travelling a lot around the UAE but also the other Gulf countries but my apartment will be where I spend a bit of time and of course my days off. I will probably have a hire car now and again for trips within driving distance so regarding a commute from my place its not really an issue, I would just rather be close to a lot of amenities really.


The Marina or near the Burj Khalifa would be my choices. Actually the Marina is my choice as I work in Jebel Ali, but if not for that I would explore downtown also.

I hope this is after Eid.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Besgmacl said:


> Thanks guys, I really appreciate the help.
> 
> I actually won't have an office, I will be travelling a lot around the UAE but also the other Gulf countries but my apartment will be where I spend a bit of time and of course my days off. I will probably have a hire car now and again for trips within driving distance so regarding a commute from my place its not really an issue, I would just rather be close to a lot of amenities really.


Sounds like you have it made!

If I was you I would live in the Marina, the end nearest Marina Metro stop and in perfect world I'd live in any of the below buildings:

- Infinity (the newly completed twisted tower)
- Ocean Heights 
- Princess Tower

OH and PT are 2 of the tallest (if not the tallest) residential towers in the world

any of these are not far from the metro stop which means less than 30 mins to the Bur

Its at the opposite end of town to the airport (but better if you need to drive to Abu Dhabi) but Taxis are ten a penner and cheap


----------



## Besgmacl (Jul 17, 2013)

Excellent guys thank you so much.

Well i dont think my company are going to pay for the best apartments but i have seen some i like already in buildings classed as the Marina. I am snowed under at work so have not had a chance to look at the buildings in depth but they include:

Marina Diamond 5
DEC Tower
Bay Central West Tower
Elite Residences
Silverene Bld
Torch tower

And downtown

Burj Views
The lofts.

I will get a good look at them all over the coming weekend.


----------



## Graham50 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Besgmacl,
Without a doubt the best place to suit your requirements is in the Marina, beach close by, plenty of places to drink and watch the footy, some excellent clubs to extend the night etc. I have been here 3 months now and have been in a short term let, (they are more expensive and not as common as long term lets) but have enjoyed my time here before moving into somewhere for a long term rent. Originally felt i would be happier when my wife came out to go and live in the ranches or similar, but have now decided to stay in the Marina or JBR. Feel free to drop me a line if you want some more advice
Graham


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Besgmacl said:


> Excellent guys thank you so much.
> 
> Well i dont think my company are going to pay for the best apartments but i have seen some i like already in buildings classed as the Marina. I am snowed under at work so have not had a chance to look at the buildings in depth but they include:
> 
> ...


You can get a short term lease in the Torch?


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

I would be pushing for Silverene tower if I was you...it's right on marina walk...close to metro...perfect...next best elite....alternatively go downtown both of the apt complexes u mentioned are great


----------



## Besgmacl (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks again for taking time to reply. 

I have my heart set on one I have seen in the Silverene to be honest. It works out around £65 per night over the 3 months but that has to be cheaper than an ok hotel, plus with the kitchen I will save them money by eating in more. 

Yes the Torch came up with a couple of apartments. 

I'm sure I will Graham, thanks.


----------



## Verity (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi il be arriving in dubai for 7 weeks next week 

I'm. 24 and am very active and social so I'm looking to meet as many people and do as many things as possible.

I'm living near Jameriah park and i am going to join Crossfit too just to help meet people 

If ur interested in joining or meeting up etc. let me know

Verity Hill


----------



## Besgmacl (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who wrote in this thread. So I move in 2 weeks into the Marina Diamond 5 Building in the Marina. Any info on what's within walking distance shops, supermarket, restaurants and bar wise?


----------



## Besgmacl (Jul 17, 2013)

Verity said:


> Hi il be arriving in dubai for 7 weeks next week
> 
> I'm. 24 and am very active and social so I'm looking to meet as many people and do as many things as possible.
> 
> ...


Sure Verity, that would be great as I won't know a single soul out there. So how are you finding it?


----------

